# Daniel Craig James Bond "Skyfall" Photocall in Turkey 29.04.2012 x 26



## Q (4 Mai 2012)

​
thx C.D. :thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (4 Mai 2012)

Bin mal gespannt wie der Film ist. Der letzte war ja nicht so dolle. :thx: für die Bilder Thumbup:


----------



## BlueLynne (4 Mai 2012)

harter Junge :thx:


----------



## DanielCraigFan (6 Mai 2012)

harter Junge, softe Mädels --- freue mich auf den Film
Danke für die Fotos! Wirklich Spitze!!!


----------



## Dana k silva (6 Mai 2012)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## mirella2301 (8 Mai 2012)

cool. Danke für die Bilder !


----------



## baby12 (9 Mai 2012)

Thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## RKCErika (11 Mai 2012)

Thank you!


----------

